# Taylor Wimpey



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just read that Taylor Wimpey are back on the Costa Blanca and are to build new homes. 

The company aims to use some of the primes sites it owns to build developments of up to 30 properties in places such as Calpe, Monforte de Cid, Rojales and Bétera

This can only be good news for the area

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, but there are soooooo many newly built/half built properties already. Its nice to see some optimism, but I cant help feeling its misguided???

Jo xxx


----------

